
Toronto man found not guilty in Twitter harassment trial - arprocter
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/toronto-man-found-not-guilty-in-twitter-harassment-trial-widely-viewed-as-a-canadian-first
======
bobby_9x
"Stephanie Guthrie and Heather Reilly accused Elliott of harassment partly
based on his use of hashtags — a word, acronym or phrase after a number symbol
used to create trackable conversations "

The activists that brought this case to court should not only pay all legal
fees, but damages.

Opinion != harassment.

I have some hope left for the Canadian court system.

------
mobileexpert
I don't know the facts in great detail on the surface it seems like a good
verdict. However the pre verdict punishment of being banned from the Internet
for three years while the case progresses is ridiculous. This is a great
travesty to any sense of justice or fairness in judicial proceedings. The
crown should not get to impose such conditions.

------
dudul
"He said the pair may have felt harassed, but he couldn’t prove Elliott knew
they felt that way[...]

[...]People must “tolerate the annoyance” of oppositional views as part of
that Charter right,

“One man’s vulgarity is another man’s lyric,” he said."

Some people seem to forget this too often.

